# Pit with saggy boobs.



## Mhuff829 (Jul 14, 2018)

We have a 2 yr. old, and she has never been pregnant, but she has been through like 3 or 4 cycles. Her boobs sag, not a whole lot but very noticeable. Every time we walk her someone will ask how many pups she has had but the vet never comments on it. Just curious if this is a normal thing??? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure if this is the case, but many years ago I had a dog who was never pregnant but sometimes would experience false pregnancy. The hormones signal the dogs body that she's pregnant and the dog goes through the symptoms. This included swelling of the mammary glands which subsided in about three weeks but resulted in her always having saggy tits. Next time your at the vet ask them about her and see what they have to say.

Joe


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

jttar said:


> Not sure if this is the case, but many years ago I had a dog who was never pregnant but sometimes would experience false pregnancy. The hormones signal the dogs body that she's pregnant and the dog goes through the symptoms. This included swelling of the mammary glands which subsided in about three weeks but resulted in her always having saggy tits. Next time your at the vet ask them about her and see what they have to say.
> 
> Joe


I work in a pet hospital. When I asked the vet about it, she basically said exactly the same as you did.


----------

